# Axmen hits Kiwi TV!



## Kiwilogger (Jul 24, 2009)

And blow me down, here I find that AS has a fan club for them.

:hmm3grin2orange:

I would like to suggest to those loggers in that show, that they learn what hingewood is, and how to fell trees properly.

That would be a good start. Then you could move on to the business of teaching them how to log properly. 


It's good for a laugh though, I'm hooked!


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Keep an oxygen tank nearby when you watch Aqua Loggers. You may need it.


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

It really amazes me, almost every tree I've seen fallen on axmen, has had the hinge sawed almost clean off, and twists off the stump.

Ya gotta wonder, do they do that on purpose for the camera, or what?

Coz it sure aint what any logger I know does.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Jul 25, 2009)

*its like those bike and hotrod tv programs*

They only show bits that joe public wouldnt understand whats happining, Most of these people would never have used a chainsaw in there life,so its like wow those are hard men..... or "red necks":censored:


----------



## chucker (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> It really amazes me, almost every tree I've seen fallen on axmen, has had the hinge sawed almost clean off, and twists off the stump.
> for most reasonable understanding for the novice loggers ,the reason behind the clean cut hinge. it is sawed off as the tree makes its final decent from the stump so there is no splintering of the heart wood/end grain ... the whole tree gets its value from the top of the stump with no bell end. butt end cuts are a waste of time/wood for the fallers and buyers.


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

chucker said:


> Kiwilogger said:
> 
> 
> > It really amazes me, almost every tree I've seen fallen on axmen, has had the hinge sawed almost clean off, and twists off the stump.
> ...


I've chased many thousands of trees off the stump mate. I'm not talking about that.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 25, 2009)

What? Are you talking about how its total mayhem out there? How if thats how logging was we'd get nothing done? I've just gotten to see a few episodes finally for myself- the first 3 or 4 maybe, sort of a gift from the wife via netflix. But, I love it, for the fun of it.


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

I watched this twit backpull a tree on to a bowstring tight skyline and snap it in half on the last episode. And then watched them take an absolute eternity to do an eye splice in 7/8 rope. I could have done a long splice in my 1 & 1/8" sky in the time they did an eye.

Hilarious stuff.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 25, 2009)

The way we see it on our crew, this nonsense is good for business- the bar is set low in logging leaving ample opportunity to outperform. Axemen is silly, but you'd #### your pants if you came to see most logging in the Appalachians.

By the way, I know a fellow over there. He does productivitiy studies and stuff, he told me that fallers were cutting the equivalent of our 12 tractor trailer loads per day- not limbing and topping, but still, thats putting the wood down. I wouldn't mind a spell in that planted radiata, nithing like a day when you really put down the wood. 30" dbh in 30 years is pretty darn good growth. What kind of tree height do you get by year 30?


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> The way we see it on our crew, this nonsense is good for business- the bar is set low in logging leaving ample opportunity to outperform. Axemen is silly, but you'd #### your pants if you came to see most logging in the Appalachians.
> 
> By the way, I know a fellow over there. He does productivitiy studies and stuff, he told me that fallers were cutting the equivalent of our 12 tractor trailer loads per day- not limbing and topping, but still, thats putting the wood down. I wouldn't mind a spell in that planted radiata, nithing like a day when you really put down the wood. 30" dbh in 30 years is pretty darn good growth. What kind of tree height do you get by year 30?


They'd be around 90 odd ft I guess by 27-28yrs. Not all trees are 30" at the butt, that'd probably be the biggish trees.

In good lean, with a good wind, minimal wedging, and not too steep, a good cutter could put 20 loads on the ground in a day, easy.

Put it this way, when I was cutting, 2 of us were falling for three 70' tower yarders and they were pulling 10 loads a day each, average. And we could still keep ahead of them most of the time. It would only be if we were felling against the lean, trying to turn the wood where we would need to call in another cutter to help. We're not allowed to get caught doing 10 tree drives any more. We get a 2 week holiday. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> We're not allowed to get caught doing 10 tree drives any more. We get a 2 week holiday. :hmm3grin2orange:



At least us Americans aren't the only ones with a little of the axemen sydrome. A little excitement is good for all.

Thats some serious volume to put on the ground every day. Our day truckload average varies a ton with the stand as were falling native stands but ain't nobody putting 20 loads on the ground.


----------



## chucker (Jul 25, 2009)

??? sounds like fairy tales ??? 12 semi loads a day each for 2 fallers! thats what we here call 200 cords on the lite side!!!! hard to do even with all 30" butt ends and 90 feet long?????


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

chucker said:


> ??? sounds like fairy tales ??? 12 semi loads a day each for 2 fallers! thats what we here call 200 cords on the lite side!!!! hard to do even with all 30" butt ends and 90 feet long?????


Believe what you like, but here a load is 30 odd tonne. It's done all the time.


----------



## treeoperations (Jul 26, 2009)

that axe men is a ####ing joke, i wet myself with laughter when i watched it. its soooo over dramatised. 

i only have a limited amount of forestry exprience but from what ive seen of that programme id be a bloody pro at it.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 26, 2009)

chucker said:


> ??? sounds like fairy tales ??? 12 semi loads a day each for 2 fallers! thats what we here call 200 cords on the lite side!!!! hard to do even with all 30" butt ends and 90 feet long?????



Dense even spacing, no limbing and topping, "set out" (plantation) pine.
Hand falling is so effective that tracked FBs or processors can't really be justified.
I've also heard that the Maori are great fallers. Tough.


----------



## oregoncutter (Jul 26, 2009)

chucker said:


> ??? sounds like fairy tales ??? 12 semi loads a day each for 2 fallers! thats what we here call 200 cords on the lite side!!!! hard to do even with all 30" butt ends and 90 feet long?????



There is alot of variables to keeping up with the yarding end of things, yarders have to be moved, roads changed, and somedays $hit gos haywire or to kiwi strawline on You. So in the right situation I could see it being possible to keep up, it have to be damn near perfect though. When I was under a tower in good wood we would average about 20- 25 loads a day. Under a swing yarder I was on in decnt wood with a damn good crew we would average around 15 loads a day.


----------



## stone69er (Aug 7, 2009)

Go the Kiwi's 
Small but mighty


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> Believe what you like, but here a load is 30 odd tonne. It's done all the time.


Damn straight it is. I'm a production faller in the south island of NZ and most of the fellers i know could drop between 2 and 3 hundred trees a day.
Our ground based crew is averaging 18 loads a day at the moment and we aint really pushing it.


----------



## floyd (Oct 3, 2009)

What kind of slopes do you work on?


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 3, 2009)

Being a ground based crew we try and stick to the flatter ground but where we are at the moment is pretty steep, probably more suited to a hauler but we,ve got a digger full time digging contour tracks.
I'll fell a strip along the bottom of the hill and the loader goes in and shovels it out then we dig a track then fell around a tree length above the track down onto it then loader comes along and bunches for the skidder. Then dig another track higher up and do the same again untill we reach the top.
We'll have 2 or 3 felling faces going and 2 fallers so we're always a step ahead of the loader.
We,ve got a bigwood waratah processing on the landing and 2 loaders fleeting and loading.
The biggest problem is usually getting enough trucks.
I think you'd find most of the bigger crews in NZ would be pumping out at least 10 loads a day in good wood.


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 3, 2009)

oregoncutter said:


> There is alot of variables to keeping up with the yarding end of things, yarders have to be moved, roads changed, and somedays $hit gos haywire or to kiwi strawline on You. So in the right situation I could see it being possible to keep up, it have to be damn near perfect though. When I was under a tower in good wood we would average about 20- 25 loads a day. Under a swing yarder I was on in decnt wood with a damn good crew we would average around 15 loads a day.


I take it you've logged in NZ. where abouts?


----------



## treeoperations (Oct 5, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> Being a ground based crew we try and stick to the flatter ground but where we are at the moment is pretty steep, probably more suited to a hauler but we,ve got a digger full time digging contour tracks.
> I'll fell a strip along the bottom of the hill and the loader goes in and shovels it out then we dig a track then fell around a tree length above the track down onto it then loader comes along and bunches for the skidder. Then dig another track higher up and do the same again untill we reach the top.
> We'll have 2 or 3 felling faces going and 2 fallers so we're always a step ahead of the loader.
> We,ve got a bigwood waratah processing on the landing and 2 loaders fleeting and loading.
> ...




hey mate your not logging that nasty mt allen like that are you


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 5, 2009)

treeoperations said:


> hey mate your not logging that nasty mt allen like that are you


Ha Ha, yep we sure are. You've obviously been out that way cause it's nasty for sure, Horrible crooked trees that lean all over the place. Someones gotta do it though i suppose.
We're actually in Glendhu for couple months at the moment though, wouldn't be doing 18 loads a day in Mt Allen more like 12 to 15.
Sorry we're getting bit off topic.


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 5, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> tracks.
> I'll fell a strip along the bottom of the hill and the loader goes in and shovels it out then we dig a track then fell around a tree length above the track down onto it then loader comes along and bunches for the skidder. Then dig another track higher up and do the same again untill we reach the top.
> We'll have 2 or 3 felling faces going and 2 fallers so we're always a step ahead of the loader.




Pretty much what our ground logging is like. ABout to add a processor,, and instead of shovels ours have jammer packages on them- tong throweres, contour roads400-500 feet apart. Cut below, logged. Highswipe stem the road, logged, road reclaimed, now road covered, log from the next road up. We are about to add a processor but our will work behind the shovel instead of at the landing, processing and setting out for grapple skidder. Not a bad system, WAY less roads than what the regular loggers around my area do. Good system, and very productive. As a faller, can't wait for that processor, so nice not to have to limb and top.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> They'd be around 90 odd ft I guess by 27-28yrs. Not all trees are 30" at the butt, that'd probably be the biggish trees.
> 
> In good lean, with a good wind, minimal wedging, and not too steep, a good cutter could put 20 loads on the ground in a day, easy.
> 
> Put it this way, when I was cutting, 2 of us were falling for three 70' tower yarders and they were pulling 10 loads a day each, average. And we could still keep ahead of them most of the time. It would only be if we were felling against the lean, trying to turn the wood where we would need to call in another cutter to help. We're not allowed to get caught doing 10 tree drives any more. We get a 2 week holiday. :hmm3grin2orange:



What kind of loads?

If you cut 300 trees a day and work for 10 hours, that means you are cutting 1 tree per 41 seconds no slack up no breaks, even less time when you factor gas, oil, files...

You are crazy!!!


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 7, 2009)

I work an 8 1/2 hours a day which is 520 minutes, 300 trees at just under 2 minutes each. Easy, you can drop them in under a minute in good going.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 7, 2009)

you is crazy!!


----------



## treeoperations (Oct 7, 2009)

TotalNZ said:


> Ha Ha, yep we sure are. You've obviously been out that way cause it's nasty for sure, Horrible crooked trees that lean all over the place. Someones gotta do it though i suppose.
> We're actually in Glendhu for couple months at the moment though, wouldn't be doing 18 loads a day in Mt Allen more like 12 to 15.
> Sorry we're getting bit off topic.



glendhu aint much better mate, i always said you southern blokes are bloody bonkers haha.

sorry back to topic now


----------



## TotalNZ (Oct 8, 2009)

056 kid said:


> you is crazy!!


Na, When your in good wood and you get on a roll it's not that hard to put down big numbers.
Where i am at the moment there's alot of trimming required so that slows things right down, still be at least 150 a day though.


----------



## prolog (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> They'd be around 90 odd ft I guess by 27-28yrs. Not all trees are 30" at the butt, that'd probably be the biggish trees.
> 
> In good lean, with a good wind, minimal wedging, and not too steep, a good cutter could put 20 loads on the ground in a day, easy.
> 
> Put it this way, when I was cutting, 2 of us were falling for three 70' tower yarders and they were pulling 10 loads a day each, average. And we could still keep ahead of them most of the time. It would only be if we were felling against the lean, trying to turn the wood where we would need to call in another cutter to help. We're not allowed to get caught doing 10 tree drives any more. We get a 2 week holiday. :hmm3grin2orange:



Mate! You'd get more than 2 weeks if Des from Gizzy caught you.


----------

